# Problem mit Clean and Build



## so_ein_Komischer (4. Sep 2015)

Komme einfach nicht weiter, hab das Problem dass ich bei Clean and Build (Netbeans), einfach dauerhaft folgende Fehlermeldung bekommen:

/Users/Username/Desktop/SaveTHEDino/build.xml:12: The following error occurred while executing this line:
/Users/Username/Desktop/SaveTHEDino/nbproject/build-impl.xml:1: Ungültiger Codierungsname "UTF+8".

Das hier ist die 1. Zeile der build-impl.xml Datei im Ordner nbproject:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF+8"?>




Kenne mich mit diesen Daten leider null aus... und hoffe deswegen hier Hilfe.
Vielen Danke, so_ein_Komischer


----------



## kaeru (9. Sep 2015)

korrekt wäre "UTF-8"
Bei Dir steht "+".


----------

